# Help - Frog Identification please



## salebrosus (May 31, 2008)

Hey all,

I have two different frogs i need identification on. The first was found on a pretty cool night (Origin Night), under my awning, about 50m from the Mary River. The second was found in the same location, however this was last night and while the area under my awning is partly flooded. Lucky for him i i saw the cane toad nearby which was swiftly dealt with. Anyways, any help in id'ing these two would be great. I suspect the second frog is a water holding frog and thought it might be a New Holland Frog.

Simone.


----------



## eipper (May 31, 2008)

1st, Litoria sp....either dentata or rubella 

2nd, Opisthodon ornatus, Ornate burrowing frog

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## salebrosus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks a million Scott, greatly appreciated. I usually use the Frogs.org website to try and ID them but sometimes its a lil difficult. Thanks again matey.


----------



## mcmuffin125 (May 31, 2008)

first looks like a little sand frog cause we get heaps in our backyard and the second looks like a baby pacman frog lol


----------

